# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  HIKVISION DS-7208HQHI-K1/A

## aser

Καλησπερα σας

Ξαφνικα εχει απο το μεσημερι που το καταγραφικο αναβη και σβυνει την εικονα δηλ ποτε βλεπει συνδεση με καμερα και ποτε δεν βλεπει, δοκιμασα να σβησω των σκληρο δισκο αλλα τιποτα δεν εγινε το προβλημα εξακολουθει να υπαρχει, κοιταξα και της ρυθμισεις αλλα δεν ειδα κατι για αυτο το θεμα. Πριν το στειλω πισω για αντικατασταση γιατι ειναι στην εγγυηση μηπως καποιος απο σας εχει αντιμετωπισει τετοιο θεμα μηπως και ειναι μικρο το προβλημα.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Πρώτα φίλε Σταύρο,
έλεγξε όλες τις συνδέσεις στις υποδοχές του καταγραφικού και στην/στις κάμερα/ες αν είναι
"κουμπωμένες καλά", όπως και τη καλή ποιότητα των καλωδίων.
Κατόπιν έλεγξε με spare κάμερα σ΄ όλες τις εισόδους του καταγραφικού αν δημιουργείται το
πρόβλημα που αναφέρεις.
Σε περίπτωση μη ύπαρξης κάμερας έλεγξε τη/τις ήδη υπάρχουσα/ες σ΄ οποιαδήποτε συσκευή
οπτικοποίησης σήματος για τη καλή λειτουργία τους.
Τέλος αν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει ν΄ υφίσταται τότε επιστρέφεις το καταγραφικό γι΄ επισκευή 
ή αντικατ/ση.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------


## mikemtb73

Τι καμερα ειναι, δυκτιακη?  High definition ? Απλη αναλογικη?
Σιγουρα δε φταίει το τροφοδοτικο της? 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aser

Καλησπερα τελος καλα ολα καλα, εκανα μια επικη γκαφα, πατησα χωρις να καταλαβω το πληκτρο αναστροφη δηλ βλεπω πρωτα της 4 καμερες και μετα γυριζει αυτοματα στης αλλες 4 που δεν εχω βαλει ακομα καμερες γιατι της αγοραζω σιγα σιγα μεχρι να ολοκληρωθει. Ετσι λοιπον οταν εβλεπα εικονα και μετα γυρνουσε στης αλλες 4 εγω νομιζα οτι κατι συμβαινει με το μηχανημα. Απενεργοποιησα την αναστροφη και τελος καλα, σας ευχαριστω ολους για της απαντησεις. Να πω και την αληθεια το μηχανημα τωρα το πηρα και το προηγουμενη αλλης μαρκας δεν ειχε αυτη την εντολη.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Απλά πράγματα λοιπόν φίλε Σταύρο, που όσο εξελίσσεται η τεχνολογία συμβαίνουν και στους καλύτερους.
Πράγματι έχει αρκετές δυνατότητες το καταγραφικό σου - 8 κάμερες είναι πολλές, αλλά πάντα χρήσιμες -.
Καλή σου ημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα να ΄χουμε.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

aser (18-12-20)

----------


## aser

Φιλε Δημητρη, επελεξα το ποιο μικρο καταγραφικο για να βαλω καμερα στην αποθηκη το μικροτερο με 4 καμερες δεν μου εκανε την  δουλεια επρεπε να καλυψω και το πισω μερος, θα μπουν σιγα σιγα και τα υπολοιπα. καλα Χριστουγεννα και καλες γιορτες σε σενα και την οικογενεια σου.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Σταύρο,
εύχομαι κι εγώ από καρδιάς ΚΑΛΑ ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ με παντοτινή ΥΓΕΙΑ γι΄ όλους μας.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

